# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Viaducto de Millau

## F. Lázaro

Fuente: http://franceguidetv.com/videos/viaducto_millau.jpg

*El viaducto de Millau, en Aveyron (Francia), es el puente más alto del mundo*. Inaugurado el 14 de diciembre de 2004 tras 36 meses de trabajos de construcción, la *estructura alcanza una altura máxima de 343 metros sobre el río Tarn*, y una longitud de 2.460 m.

Está constituido por ocho tramos de tablero de acero, que se apoyan sobre siete pilares de hormigón. La calzada pesa 36.000 toneladas y se extiende a lo largo de 2.460 metros, siendo su ancho de 32 m y su espesor a 4,3 m. Los 6 tramos interiores del viaducto tienen 342 m, mientras que los dos extremos miden 204 m. La autopista tiene una leve pendiente del 3%, descendente en dirección norte-sur, y se curva en una sección plana con un radio de 20 km. Esto último se hizo con la intención de dar una mejor visibilidad a los automovilistas. Tiene dos carriles de tránsito en cada dirección.


Fuente: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...-Elevation.svg

*Vista aérea y a los mandos de un Ferrari del viaducto de Millau*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDRNKP0IJv8&feature=related[/ame]

*Historia*

En 1987 comenzaron los estudios preliminares del trazado con el propósito de unir la Meseta calcárea de Larzac, en el sur, y la Meseta calcárea Roja, al norte, y de esta manera evitar el difícil tramo del Tarn y la travesía de Millau, famoso por sus atascos estivales.

Durante los estudios preliminares se consideraron cuatro opciones:

1.- Rodear Millau por el este, lo cual requeriría dos grandes puentes sobre el Tarn y el Dourbie.
2.- Rodear Millau por el oeste, recorriendo un total de 12 km, lo cual requeriría la construcción de cuatro puentes.
3.- Seguir el trazado de la Ruta Nacional 9, lo cual brindaría un buen acceso a Millau pero implicaría dificultades técnicas, además de atravesar la población.
4.- Atravesar el valle por el medio.

Esta cuarta opción fue la elegida por el gobierno el 28 de junio de 1989. A su vez, contemplaba dos posibilidades diferentes: la solución elevada, y la solución baja, que implicaría la construcción de un puente de 200 m para atravesar el Tarn, seguido de un viaducto de 2.300 m extendido con un túnel del lado de Larzac. Tras largos estudios de viabilidad, la solución baja fue descartada por su mayor costo, el impacto ambiental y porque la distancia para los conductores sería mayor.

Una vez decidido que la solución sería la elevada, cinco grupos de arquitectos e ingenieros trabajaron en forma simultánea en busca de una solución técnica. Éstos elaboraron varias propuestas en torno a diferentes soluciones técnicas sugeridas: puentes atirantados, puentes en arco, puentes de vanos continuos, puentes colgantes…

En 1994, un jurado internacional aceptó la solución multi-atirantado, propuesta por el ingeniero francés Michel Virlogeux y el arquitecto británico Lord Norman Foster (entonces Sir Norman). Esta propuesta permitió la realización de la travesía del valle del Tarn con la ayuda de una sucesión de tramos atirantados, de 342 metros de vano cada uno, reposando sobre 7 pilas y apoyado en sus dos extremos finales.

*Proceso constructivo*


Fuente: http://www.peri.es/shared/references...llau_13_lg.jpg

La construcción de los apoyos extremos y las siete pilas de hormigón, realizadas como siete obras independientes, se realizaron con la técnica de encofrados deslizantes y/o trepadores. La más alta de estas pilas alcanza una altura de 245 metros por encima del Tarn. Es Eiffage TP, filial de Eiffage, quien realiza esta parte de la obra.


Fuente: http://lh4.ggpht.com/_v15L_36iJ5c/S9...au1%5B3%5D.jpg

Entre cada dos pilas definitivas, se construyeron apeos provisionales, utilizando 6800 toneladas de tubos de acero; izados telescópicamente desde el  suelo (técnica idéntica a la utilizada para el montaje clásico de las grúas de obra, pero a gran escala). 

Por encima de las pilas, todo el tablero es de acero: placas, laminados en caliente, y vigas. Estos productos sirven para realizar el tablero metálico de 2460 metros y que pesa 36000 toneladas, los pilonos por encima del tablero utilizan 4600 toneladas, y 1500 toneladas los tirantes (cables realizados a base de hilos de acero elementales). Es la sociedad Eiffel Construction, filial de Eiffage, quien lleva la dirección de obra de estos componentes.  

Los elementos del tablero fueron fabricados en la fábrica de Eiffel en Lauterbourg. Los elementos del cajón central fueron enviados en conjuntos del orden de 70 toneladas, a Eiffel en Fos sur Mer, para el pre-montaje, y más tarde enviados en camiones especiales por carretera hasta las plataformas norte y sur de la obra. 

Los elementos que constituyen « las alas de avión » fueron directamente enviados a obra. Estos componentes se soldaron en obra, se realizó el control de las soldaduras, y finalmente el cajón fue pintado exteriormente (el interior del cajón no necesita ser pintado, la ventilación asegura su protección). Cuando los 171 metros de tablero (1/2 vano) fueron montados, se empujaron de pila definitiva a apeo provisional, y de apeo provisional a pila definitiva, siguiendo el procedimiento descrito más adelante. 

Los pilonos por encima del tablero, de una altura de 90 m, y de peso aproximado de 700 toneladas cada uno sirven para el reenvío de las fuerzas transmitidas por los tirantes que soportan la resistencia a la flexión del tablero. De cada lado del valle, el primer vano lanzado iba equipado con su pilono y tirantes con vistas a aliviar la obra durante las fases de construcción, en particular cuando la obra se apoya en los apeos provisionales a 171 metros.

El lanzamiento de un puente consiste en construir su tablero sobre las plataformas de acceso y  empujarlo con la ayuda de gatos hidráulicos horizontales hasta que alcance su posición definitiva. Este procedimiento es muy conocido, eficaz y seguro, para vanos pequeños o medianos. Naturalmente empujar un puente crea esfuerzos horizontales en la parte superior de las pilas y puede producir deformaciones importantes en el tablero. Para prevenir estas deformaciones, se utilizaron como se ha indicado antes los pilonos con un atirantado provisional. Teniendo en cuenta la importante altura de las pilas, se comprende que todo esfuerzo horizontal es susceptible de provocar una deformación, por tanto las técnicas usuales de empuje, adaptadas a las pilas de pocos metros, deben ser mejoradas.

En lo alto de las pilas, en los pilas provisionales, en el lugar de empuje y sobre la plataforma, fueron instalados 64 «dispositivos de traslación» sincronizados con ayuda de la informática. Su papel es el de proceder con cadencia precisa a las fases de empuje del tablero desde sus soportes y al desplazamiento (a la velocidad de 6 metros/hora, y avances de 90 cm.). El tablero reposa así en sus soportes, y el sistema de dispositivos de traslación retrocede 90 cm. con vistas a empezar de nuevo el ciclo. 


Fuente: http://www.peri.es/shared/references...illau_7_lg.jpg

Visualmente, es la misma operación que se realiza cuando se desplaza un carril de ferrocarril a mano de los operarios: levantamos, avanzamos, apoyamos, retrocedemos, etc... También llamada “la rueda cuadrada”. Esta técnica es idéntica a la utilizada para la construcción del viaducto de Garabit (Eiffel en 1886) pero en aquella época la sincronización se hacía al sonido de sirenas. Eiffel debió llevar a cabo algunas investigaciones históricas para repetir esta técnica. Los tramos de la obra, lanzados desde el norte y desde el sur se unen por encima del Tarn (“cierre del puente”) donde no era posible construir un soporte provisional, el tablero es soldado y puesto en continuidad. De esta manera sólo quedan las operaciones de acabado:

- Colocación de los pilonos, llevados sobre trenes de ejes y levantados por grúa, y más tarde soldados sobre el tablero.  
- Colocación, uno por uno, de tirantes y tensionado: puesta en tracción por gatos para enderezar el tablero y repartir de una manera equilibrada las fuerzas en los cables.  
- Desmontaje de los apeos provisionales con el mismo método telescópico. El acero empleado se  achatarra con vistas a ser reciclado.


Fuente: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_hvqLTCl5kF...5_o%5B1%5D.jpg

Por último se realizan las protecciones laterales contra el viento y las barreras de seguridad. La capa de rodadura es ejecutada con un espesor de 6 cm. por Appia, filial del Grupo Eiffage. Y Forclum, otra filial del grupo Eiffage que realiza la iluminación de la obra y de su calzada. En el norte del viaducto se construye una barrera de peaje en hormigón de alta resistencia, reforzada con fibras de acero.


Fuente: http://oursurprisingworld.com/wp-con...-meters-01.jpg

*Inauguración*


Fuente: http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/6...illau17rt2.jpg

El costo total de la construcción del viaducto fue de 394 millones de euros, a lo que deben sumarse 20 millones de euros adicionales por la edificación de las cabinas de peaje, situadas 6 km al norte de la estructura. En el proyecto se utilizaron 127.000 m³ de hormigón, 19.000 toneladas métricas de acero para las armaduras del hormigón y 5.000 toneladas de hormigón pretensado. Según la empresa constructora, la vida útil del viaducto será no menor de 120 años. Eiffage financió la obra a cambio de la concesión del peaje hasta el año 2080. De todas formas, y si la concesión resulta ser muy rentable, el gobierno francés puede retomar el control de la concesión en el año 2044.

*Animación en 3D del proceso constructivo del viaducto de Millau*[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKftDUPiBMw[/ame]

Fuentes de la información:
- http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viaducto_de_Millau
- http://apta.com.es/pdf/millau.pdf

----------


## F. Lázaro

Simplemente, espectacular  :Smile: 

Y por supuesto, con la participación de ingenieros españoles, sin los nuestros, no hubiera sido posible, jejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

*Parte 1-4*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW23ZWUVhu4[/ame]

*Parte 2-4*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVe7pcUudyI&feature=related[/ame]

*Parte 3-4*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0nM5a2Er1k&feature=related[/ame]

*Parte 4-4*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63YWBc2qR0M&feature=related[/ame]

----------


## ben-amar

Sencillamente, espectacular  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## jlois

Una maravilla de la ingeniería, F.Lázaro, fantástico reportaje de esta inmensa obra  en el que describes a la perfección todos sus pasos.
Es así mismo genial que uno de los puntos más críticos de su ejecución dependiese de una empresa española, engrandece aun más si cabe a la capacidad que tenemos en nuestro país de enfrentarnos a grandes retos.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## RZR

El viaducto de Millau, sobre este se pueden escribir líneas y líneas  :Big Grin: 




> En 1994, un jurado internacional aceptó la solución multi-atirantado, propuesta por el ingeniero francés Michel Virlogeux y el arquitecto británico Lord Norman Foster (entonces Sir Norman). Esta propuesta permitió la realización de la travesía del valle del Tarn con la ayuda de una sucesión de tramos atirantados, de 342 metros de vano cada uno, reposando sobre 7 pilas y apoyado en sus dos extremos finales.


Destacar que el diseño final es obra de Virlogeux: Foster se incorporó al proyecto en 1993, y en 1994 se realizó el concurso. En palabras de su autor formal, Foster ayudó a pulir algunos detalles finales (ciertos problemas con la aerodinámica de las torres, la curvatura del trazado y alguna cosilla más...) y aportó su nombre al proyecto.




> ...y se curva en una sección plana con un radio de 20 km. Esto último se hizo con la intención de dar una mejor visibilidad a los automovilistas.


Eso no es correcto. El darle cierta curvatura al trazado de los puentes es producto de la colaboración arquitectos-ingenieros a la hora de diseñarlos (¿qué ingeniero le daría curvatura al trazado de un puente si "no sirve para nada" y para más inri dificulta y encarece su ejecución...?). 

Lo que se persigue al darle curvatura, realmente es todo lo contrario: hacer que el usuario, a medida que circula por el puente, vaya descubriendo el mismo. Si te fijas en el video de Top Gear, entre la pantalla que forman los cables y la que forman las barreras de protección lo único que ve el conductor es el trazado del puente que se va descubriendo a medida que avanza por este. Si tuviese un trazado recto, nada más entrar en él verías el final.

Para terminar, decir que Foster se atribuye la autoría del viaducto de Millau y nombra a Virlogeux como un simple consultor. Esto se puede comprobar visitando la web de Foster&Partners.

Más info:
En esta entrevista a Virlogeux, que le hicieron en la ETSICCP de A Coruña, el autor habla sobre la "profesionalidad" de Foster. También es interesante la opinión que tiene sobre esas esculturas que Calatrava llama puentes.
http://www.laopinioncoruna.es/seccio...-atribuya-obra
Y aquí un artículo de opinión sobre el tema de Millau, de un ICCP.
http://www.albaiges.com/ingenieria/viaductomillau.htm

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Aunque en pequeño, podeis observar la obra de Despeñaperros...

La nueva A-4 por Despeñaperros podría abrirse a finales de 2011.
Los secretarios de Estado de Planificación e Infraestructuras, Víctor Morlán, y de Cooperación Territorial, Gaspar Zarrías, visitaron las actuaciones que está desarrollando el Ministerio de Fomento para convertir la N-322 en una autovía, la A-32, así como las obras que se están llevando a cabo para construir un nuevo trazado en la A-4, a su paso por Despeñaperros, ambas incluidas en ActivaJaén. 

Durante estas visitas, en las que estuvieron acompañados por la vicepresidenta de Infraestructuras y Servicios Municipales, Simona Villar, Morlán y Zarrías han anunciado que cuatro de los ocho tramos de la nueva A-32 en la provincia de Jaén se encuentran ya en ejecución y que las obras de la A-4 estarán concluidas a finales de 2011.

El nuevo trazado de la autovía A-4 a su paso por Despeñaperros entrará en funcionamiento a finales de 2011, según anuciaron los secretarios de Estado de Planificación e Infraestructuras,Víctor Morlán, y de Cooperación Territorial, Gaspar Zarrías.

Las autoridades comprobaron in situ el buen ritmo de ejecución de las obras de la nueva calzada de la A-4 en el tramo Venta de Cárdenas-Santa Elena, la cual se trata de una gran obra de ingeniería civil. Una buena prueba de ello es el viaducto de Tinajuelas que fue visitado, ya que se ha convertido en un ejemplo de integración en el entorno natural.

Según pusieron de relieve, estas obras finalizarán a finales de 2011 o comienzos de 2012 y suponen una inversión de 226 millones de euros para un total de 9 kilómetros de nueva autovía, con una gran cantidad de viaductos y túneles. Una vez que entre en servicio, se va a conseguir acortar los tiempos de desplazamiento, aumentar la fluidez del tráfico e incrementar los niveles de seguridad vial.

El secretario de Estado de Cooperación Territorial, Gaspar Zarrías, explicó que estas obras son uno de los proyectos más importantes que se están llevando a cabo actualmente en Andalucía, ya que van a permitir eliminar el cuello de botella que suponía el actual trazado en los momentos de mayor intensidad de tráfico.

Además, Zarrías agradeció al Ministerio de Fomento que apostara por dar una solución definitiva a este proyecto cuando decidió construir una nueva calzada en lugar de mejorar la ya existente. El actual proyecto incluye la construcción de siete viaductos y varios túneles, que van a permitir realizar el trayecto entre Venta de Cárdenas y Santa Elena en pocos minutos.

Tal y como anunciaron durante la visita, cuatro de los ocho tramos en que se han divido las obras de la nueva autovía A-32 en la provincia de Jaén ya están en ejecución, mientras se espera que en otro comiencen los trabajos de construcción esta misma primavera.En su intervención el secretario de Estado de Planificación eInfraestructuras, Víctor Morlán, ha explicado que esta autovía abre mucho más las posibilidades de una provincia como Jaén de cara a su desarrollo socioeconómico y social. Asimismo, ha destacado que se trata de una autovía compleja y difícil, ya que es necesario hacer frente a dificultades orográficas o de protección ambiental, lo que explica la gran inversión que hay que realizar para construir los 129 kilómetros de la A-32 a su paso por Jaén. Por ello, Morlán ha asegurado que será una autovía de calidad, en la que Fomento espera poder poner enservicio los primeros tramos a finales de 2011.

Por su parte, el secretario de Estado de Cooperación Territorial,
Gaspar Zarrías, expresó que la nueva autovía se convertirá en lasalida de Jaén y Andalucía hacia el Mediterráneo, por lo que será
utilizada por una elevada cantidad de vehículos. Es una carreteraque comienza a convertirse en realidad después de mucho tiempo.Pese a las dificultades, estamos ya tocando con los dedos de la manolo que es un anhelo de buena parte de los municipios de la provinciade Jaén, manifestó. 

De la misma manera, Gaspar Zarrías puso de relieve que existe un volumen de población muy importante en torno a la nueva carretera,que va a ver mejoradas sus comunicaciones. Así, recordó que la propuesta para que la nueva autovía reciba el nombre de Andrés de Vandelvira ya que une el lugar donde se encuentran la mayor parte de sus obras, la provincia de Jaén con la zona en la que nació, Alcaraz, en Albacete.Destacar, también, que se ha asegurado que la A-32 va a permitir vertebrar una parte muy importante de la provincia de Jaén y que, cuando estén enservicio todos los proyectos de carreteas incluidos en ActivaJaén, Jaén será una de las primeras provincias de España en contar con 350 kilómetros de autovías.

Se acortan los tiempos y se incrementa la seguridad. 

Una vez se den por terminadas las obras de la Autovía A-4 a su paso por Despeñaperros, el tráfico rodado mejorará, incrementando los niveles de seguridad. Y es que, hasta el momento, en este tramo de la A-4 se producía un cuello de botella cada vez que el volumen de circulación aumentaba, el cual generaba más de un aparatoso accidente. Actualmente, debido a las obras, la velocidad se había visto reducida, considerablemente. No obstante, pese a las molestias propias de las obras, los conductores acogen con entusiasmo esta medida que solucionará el problema del tráfico en la Autovía.

*ANDALUCIA INFORMACIÓN*

----------


## jlois

> Eso no es correcto. El darle cierta curvatura al trazado de los puentes es producto de la colaboración arquitectos-ingenieros a la hora de diseñarlos (¿qué ingeniero le daría curvatura al trazado de un puente si "no sirve para nada" y para más inri dificulta y encarece su ejecución...?). 
> 
> Lo que se persigue al darle curvatura, realmente es todo lo contrario: hacer que el usuario, a medida que circula por el puente, vaya descubriendo el mismo. Si te fijas en el video de Top Gear, entre la pantalla que forman los cables y la que forman las barreras de protección lo único que ve el conductor es el trazado del puente que se va descubriendo a medida que avanza por este. Si tuviese un trazado recto, nada más entrar en él verías el final.


Que extraño...en uno de los documentales que se citan de megaconstrucciones se hace mención a la preocupación por las fuerzas que generaban los vientos sobre la plataforma, y por lo que yo siempre he tenido presente es que los diseños realizados en curvatura son en su mayor parte creados por y para darle más resistencia a esas fuerzas opuestas.

De todas formas, interesantes observaciones, RZR, pero me sigue pareciendo un fabuloso reportaje por parte de F.Lázaro para presentarnos esta colosal obra que a buen seguro aun tendrá mucho por mostrarnos de su ejecución.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## Luján

Yo he leído y visto, en más de un sitio que la curvatura se calculó para facilitar la visibilidad de los conductores.

Evidentemente, esto no significa que tengan que ver la calzada contraria, pues está más que bien separada por los tirantes, sino en la misma calzada. En un recta tan encajonada como están las calzadas del puente (recordemos que las barandas laterales son bien grandes) la perspectiva se pierde, y la visibilidad se confunde. Poniendo curva, el campo visual se reduce, por lo que se más fácil identificar los elementos dentro del mismo.

----------


## RZR

> yo siempre he tenido presente es que los diseños realizados en curvatura son en su mayor parte creados por y para darle más resistencia a esas fuerzas opuestas.


Estructuralmente no se me ocurre ninguna razón para darle una curvatura de 20km a un viaducto, pensando en contrarrestar la acción del viento. Más todavía viendo la flexibilidad del tablero de este, que tiene una luz de más de 300m entre pilas y que es multivano.




> Yo he leído y visto, en más de un sitio que la curvatura se calculó para facilitar la visibilidad de los conductores.
> 
> Evidentemente, esto no significa que tengan que ver la calzada contraria, pues está más que bien separada por los tirantes, sino en la misma calzada. En un recta tan encajonada como están las calzadas del puente (recordemos que las barandas laterales son bien grandes) la perspectiva se pierde, y la visibilidad se confunde. Poniendo curva, el campo visual se reduce, por lo que se más fácil identificar los elementos dentro del mismo.


Podría ser por el llamado efecto túnel que mencionas; es más, buscando en la web alguna gente lo asegura. Sin embargo eso se produce principalmente en carreteras con grandes tramos rectos y tras largos períodos de conducción. Sin embargo podríamos suponer que el hecho de circular por un tramo singular y la variación que implica el tener tramos sin tirantes (los centros de vano) unido a que el viaducto tiene una longitud máxima ligeramente superior a la máxima deseable según la norma española para tramos rectos, este efecto quedaría mitigado lo suficiente como para no justificar plenamente la curvatura.

Pero bueno, lo que puse más arriba nos lo contó Virlogeux en la conferencia que nos dió sobre el viaducto de Millau y el puente de Normandía cuando vino a recoger el premio Ícaro a la Escuela (no lo soñé yo  :Big Grin: ). En este artículo de Virlogeux y en este otro de un ingeniero español se mantiene la misma hipótesis:




> - Adopting a curved alignment for the bridge, following a recommendation by Roger Lacroix and Bernard Lassus, to give to the users passing on the bridge a more attractive view on the structure. Though our initial opinion was to design a very straight line, to evidence more clearly the passage of the motorway above the valley, a curved alignment appeared more sensible.





> ...el trazado presenta una ligera curva -con un radio de curvatura de 20km-, que ofrece a los automovilistas una mejor visión de la estructura a su paso por el puente.

----------

